# OEM Trunk Spoiler - VW Accessories



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone seen any pictures of the oem trunk spoiler on VW’s website? It comes in two colors 

Deep Black Pearl:
5NA071644C9X

Pure White:
5NA071644C9A

I wonder what it looks like installed on the US Tiggy (allspace). 

Pretty cheap too. Seems to be around $300 and some websites are even under $300




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

D3Audi said:


> Has anyone seen any pictures of the oem trunk spoiler on VW’s website? It comes in two colors
> 
> Deep Black Pearl:
> 5NA071644C9X
> ...












I asked my salesman the same thing and he sent me this pic. Its the added spoiler on top.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Boomerdogg said:


> I asked my salesman the same thing and he sent me this pic. Its the added spoiler on top.


Please try again - I can't see any picture.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Please try again - I can't see any picture.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


You dont see it? I even see it in your quote. I might have something weird on my end tho.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

That photo looks like the old tiguan? Because it appears that the new 18+ tig has the spoiler morphed around the third brake light too. Not just on top of the spoiler. Hmmmm. 

Here’s a white tiguan with a black spoiler. I screenshotted this from a VW Waterloo review of the new jetta on YouTube. 

Seems to give the car a little sporty R-Line style look. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

saw this in google search:

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1GqzM...ing-Primer-Color-Rear-Spoiler.jpg_220x220.jpg


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

Here you go.
https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2...d-Deep-Black-Pearl/69985316/5NA071644C9X.html


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

antsman12 said:


> Here you go.
> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2...d-Deep-Black-Pearl/69985316/5NA071644C9X.html


$345 FOR THAT!?!?! HOLY :banghead: Its injection molded plastic ($15 maybe) and they paint it for you? ($300 probably) AND you have to buy adhesive to install it?!?! :laugh::screwy:

Desktop 3D printer with 8x8 workspace, $250? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FL49VZE/ref=twister_B07515FG7P?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Put a weekend of DIY YouTube "How the F^C{ do I do this" work into making a mold. Buy resin. Pour your own and make a few for friends. Carbon fiber wrap for like 30 of those is maybe $60 from USCutter. $345 bucks will get you DIY FO DAYS instead of an OEM part we ALL know will be curved ever-so-slightly when you get it, that it wont go on quite right. 

But..... to each their own. eace:


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It appears that this oem trunk spoiler might be the R-Line trunk spoiler? Just found this on VW accessories page










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

